# One week...



## Master slacker (Apr 16, 2009)

So in just about one week, my nerves will be in total shambles. I'm already getting nervous as I did poorly on the Lindeburg practice test and only did alright on the NCEES practice test (if I didn't make really, REALLY silly mistakes in my calculations on a few problems). I'm going through 6 minute solutions in MD to keep up to snuff, but the next 7 days are going to be excrutiating in terms of trying to retain what I've learned so far.

The only thing I know for certain at this point is where I'm going immediately after the exam, whom with, and what the first two pitchers will be.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 16, 2009)

I had the bar picked out too and was too exhausted after the exam to get one down. Hope that works out better for you


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 16, 2009)

I am getting ready too. I'm slammed at work but I'll make the best of everything. I'm pushing through the sample questions (NCEES) and finding them to be more involved than I thought I remember from my first attempt at the test. What did you guys think?


----------



## bph (Apr 16, 2009)

djshortsleeve said:


> I am getting ready too. I'm slammed at work but I'll make the best of everything. I'm pushing through the sample questions (NCEES) and finding them to be more involved than I thought I remember from my first attempt at the test. What did you guys think?


What depth questions are you doing? The Machine Design doesn't seem too bad, but I have not tried the thermo/fluids/hvac depth sections.

BPH


----------



## MikeR (Apr 17, 2009)

I came down with the flu today. I was planning on taking the NCEES sample exam and working the MD 6 min solutions over the next 5 days. The way I am feeling I might be out for the count for another 5 days. Looks like I may have blown my chances.

If your co-workers are not feeling well they should stay away from work. For my bad luck a Guy who had the flu came to office a couple of days and I caught the bug (I was informed of this after the fact). Right now I am not feeling too kindly towards this Chap.


----------



## goodal (Apr 17, 2009)

I took last night off to play baseball with my boys. I know that these next 6 days are going to be horendous but i can see the light at the end of the tunnel. arty-smiley-048:

I am doing HVAC and will redo the NCEES practice over the next couple days then probably just do some random questions and a little reading to stay sharp. :reading:

Less than 7 days. I cant hardly wait to be able to relax.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 17, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I came down with the flu today. I was planning on taking the NCEES sample exam and working the MD 6 min solutions over the next 5 days. The way I am feeling I might be out for the count for another 5 days. Looks like I may have blown my chances.
> If your co-workers are not feeling well they should stay away from work. For my bad luck a Guy who had the flu came to office a couple of days and I caught the bug (I was informed of this after the fact). Right now I am not feeling too kindly towards this Chap.


How long have you had the flu? Can you go to Urgicare and get a script for Tamiflu? That stuff saved my ski vacation.


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 17, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I came down with the flu today. I was planning on taking the NCEES sample exam and working the MD 6 min solutions over the next 5 days. The way I am feeling I might be out for the count for another 5 days. Looks like I may have blown my chances.
> If your co-workers are not feeling well they should stay away from work. For my bad luck a Guy who had the flu came to office a couple of days and I caught the bug (I was informed of this after the fact). Right now I am not feeling too kindly towards this Chap.


Count your blessings...be glad you have it now and not next week during the test. I had that crap last week. It was NOT fun. For me, it lasted ~72 hours until my fever broke and then another 48 hours after that I had my energy back as well. Hope you have the same stuff I did.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 17, 2009)

bph said:


> What depth questions are you doing? The Machine Design doesn't seem too bad, but I have not tried the thermo/fluids/hvac depth sections.BPH


HVAC.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 17, 2009)

badal said:


> I took last night off to play baseball with my boys. I know that these next 6 days are going to be horendous but i can see the light at the end of the tunnel. arty-smiley-048:
> I am doing HVAC and will redo the NCEES practice over the next couple days then probably just do some random questions and a little reading to stay sharp. :reading:
> 
> Less than 7 days. I cant hardly wait to be able to relax.


I hear ya. I'm not going to know what to do with myself. It seems like I have been studying and doing problems my whole life.

I wont be fully relieved until I see that I passed though.


----------

